# Craigslist Hav in Warwick, RI



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

A friend sent this link to me thinking I may be interested. I sent an email to the poster looking for more information.

I have two dogs (plus a cat) and am not in the position to take on another, but any suggestions as to how to proceed? If I hear back from the owner should I send them information on HRI? I have asked for pictures so I can determine what this dog actually is.

http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/2710439953.html

Thanks for your help,
Rory


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I clicked the link to look at it says it's been flagged for removal. Did you hear back?


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I have heard nothing. There's also another post for someone in Warwick selling a 4 month old hav puppy for $1000. I wonder if they are the same people. Different numbers.........hmmm

Just saw under CL terms of use that you cannot sell a pet on the site. there are ways around it...but perhaps this person was seen as trying to sell and removed. Now that I'm looking lots of ads say "looking for home for free puppy_ or "small adoption fee ". I guess this person got caught. Good!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I tried Craigs List looking for beef calves. I never got so much porn back, I immediately took down the ad, but a year later I still get e-mails RE: Beef Calves. Now I just delete them. I do see a lot of pets with a small re-homing fee. Glad to know that is the reason they are advertized that way.


----------

